# What are your most wished for MAC LE items??



## MelodyAngel (Jan 30, 2009)

If you could make a wish and your top 5 most coveted MAC LE items appeared, which ones would you wish for?

Here are mine:

Manish Arora eye pallette
Queen's Sin lippie
Moth Brown eyeshadow
Stereo Rose MSF
Pleasureflush MSF


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 30, 2009)

1) Going Bananas (Just got this...YEAHHHHH)
2) Stereo Rose MSF
3) edit....Spiced Chocolate Quad


Thats it for me.... I can't think of anything else


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Jan 30, 2009)

1. Going Bananas (ur so lucky TISH!)
2. Cult of Cherry l/g
3. Smoke & Diamonds (starflash col.)


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ Browse the MUA swap threads...and I think a lot of the store counters had COC l/g ask someone to CP...Mine doesn't have it sorry


----------



## glitterkitten (Jan 30, 2009)

2n Lipglass.  I would give anything for it.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Manish Arora eyeshadow palette
Northern Light MSF
Light Flush MSF
Gold Spill MSF
Warmed MSF
Spiced Chocolate Quad


----------



## sweeteternity (Jan 30, 2009)

For me, it's:

Moth Brown e/s
Stereo Rose msf
Lightscapade msf

I guess these would count as d/c, but I soooo want jars of orig. Green p/m & Maroon p/m.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 30, 2009)

Mine are:

Isabella Blow Lipstick
Turquoise Pigment (I am almost out!)
Casa Blanca Eye Shadow
Heatherette Lipstick (The 1st one)

The other day someone was selling an original Heatherette lipstick for $20.  I could about kill myself for missing that!  Oh well.....the hunt continues!


----------



## Rudyru (Jan 30, 2009)

Every single shadow from C-Shock...

I'm so pissed because I did not buy them. I thought the texture was horrendous. After going through Star Trash...my lids can withstand anything. lol


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 30, 2009)

Everything from the McQueen collection
COC l/g
and Playful e/s, I have it in the Manish palette but I'm probably going to use it all up soon ;-;


----------



## yodagirl (Jan 30, 2009)

Only two things I can think of:

-Lightscapade MSF
-Stereo Rose MSF


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jan 30, 2009)

I can only think of one thing right now that I miss, Goldbit e/s from the Tantress collection. going way back here.


----------



## fjc62701 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Heatherette*
 Alpha Girl

*MAC Pigment*
 Blue

I would swap a butternutty shadestick for any one of those two..heehe


----------



## .Ice (Jan 30, 2009)

Forest Green Pigment... well it wasn't LE but I just recently started getting into pigments, saw this color on some website, and was like "gotta have it"... Looked on macs website, it wasn't there... they discontinued it..... highly pissed.. the end.

Blue Pigment.. don't know what the hell I would do with that bright ass color but I want.. dammit.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 30, 2009)

1. *Going Bananas *(Off to MUA I go!!)
2. Metal Rock MSF
3. Heavenly Bliss e/s
3. Cherry Blossom l/g


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 30, 2009)

Pretty much all the past MSFs that I didn't get. 15 minutes lipstick. 3N lipstick. Smoke and diamonds e/s. I think that's it...I think...


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 31, 2009)

Going bananas also
Parrot (overrated I know, but I ended up losing mines and I just want it back!)
Mancatcher
Aquavert
Your Ladyship
Manish Aurora palette
Dress camp palette and the lip products
Springtime Skipper
Icescape l/g
2008's holiday l/g set in Neutral and Pink
Firespot (I have already but wish I bought a backup)
All of the Heatherette lip products


----------



## blowyourmind (Jan 31, 2009)

Pleasureflush MSF
Going Bananas
Real Doll l/s
Lightscapade MSF (i want a backup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Gold Spill MSF


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 31, 2009)

I need MSF's, BAD. I want all of them, lol. All I have is Petticoat right now.

Also, I want going bananas, and other yellow e/s. I have no yellows.

Oh, and Glitter liners.

That's the bad thing about starting MAC late in the game....you miss out on TONS of good stuff. *grrr*


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I need MSF's, BAD. I want all of them, lol. All I have is Petticoat right now.

Also, I want going bananas, and other yellow e/s. I have no yellows.

Oh, and Glitter liners.

That's the bad thing about starting MAC late in the game....you miss out on TONS of good stuff. *grrr*_

 

I SO agree with that. I didn't get into it til I was like 15, so it's only been about 3 years now since I've been into MAC.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Manish Arora eyeshadow palette
*Devil blush*
Heatherette Trios 1 and 2
Northern Light MSF
Light Flush MSF
Gold Spill MSF
Warmed MSF
Stowaways Quad
Spiced Chocolate Quad_

 

Devil blush is a permanent pro colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






My wishes are simple, I have these already but damnit they should be perm!!! ~

Port Red, Queens Sin, Style It Up, Romancin & To Swoon For
Moth Brown
Smoke & Diamonds
Smudged Violet
Coco, Sweet Sienna & Subtle
ALL the Dazzleglasses

There are others, this list could go on and on


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I need MSF's, BAD. I want all of them, lol. All I have is Petticoat right now.

Also, I want going bananas, and other yellow e/s. I have no yellows.

Oh, and Glitter liners.

That's the bad thing about starting MAC late in the game....you miss out on TONS of good stuff. *grrr*_

 
Try CCO if you have one in your area. I recently found Global Glow, Warmed, Gold Spill, Glissade, and Lightscapade at mine.


----------



## yodagirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Devil blush is a permanent pro colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My wishes are simple, I have these already but damnit they should be perm!!! ~

Port Red, Queens Sin, Style It Up, Romancin & To Swoon For
Moth Brown
Smoke & Diamonds
*Smudged Violet*
Coco, Sweet Sienna & Subtle
ALL the Dazzleglasses

There are others, this list could go on and on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good grief....I forgot about Smudged Violet! I looove that color and would love for it to be a perm color


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_Try CCO if you have one in your area. I recently found Global Glow, Warmed, Gold Spill, Glissade, and Lightscapade at mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Was that at the CCO in Charleston?  I have to say that is the best CCO I have ever been to.  They have an AWESOME selection of stuff!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 31, 2009)

Metal Rock msf 
N Collection lippies
C Shock eye shadows 
Any green or blue eye shadow I don't have that MAC have discontinued


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 31, 2009)

Spiced Chocolate quad and Petticoat - I was too broke to get them when they came out.
Night Light pigment, I don't even know when this came out but I have a sample of it that I am afraid to use too often because it's so gorgeous and I don't want to run out of it.
The hot pink lipglass from Heatherette - I forget the name now.
Cosmic e/s from Moonbathe.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 31, 2009)

Warmed MSF
Palatial l/g (not LE, but it was discontinued)
Corn & Mango Mix shadesticks (same deal as Palatial)
Mothbrown e/s- actually pretty much ALL of the Barbie collection because I have nothing from it
Port Red l/s
Fun and Sexy l/s
Cash Flow paintpot
Lollipop Loving l/s (can't wait to get it from Sugarsweet!)


----------



## rocking chick (Jan 31, 2009)

Lightscapade MSF 
Stereo Rose MSF
Queen's Sin
Cash Flow PP
Firespot 
Smoke Signals Quad
Whirlwind NP


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Was that at the CCO in Charleston?  I have to say that is the best CCO I have ever been to.  They have an AWESOME selection of stuff!_

 
Absolutely!! They do have a great selection there!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should go today...


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_Spiced Chocolate quad and Petticoat - I was too broke to get them when they came out.
Night Light pigment, I don't even know when this came out but I have a sample of it that I am afraid to use too often because it's so gorgeous and I don't want to run out of it.
The *hot pink lipglass from Heatherette* - I forget the name now.
Cosmic e/s from Moonbathe._

 
That's Style Minx...LOVE that one!! That is my fave lipglass ever! 
I have it but I hardly ever use it because I'm afraid I'll run out.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Going bananas also
Parrot (overrated I know, but I ended up losing mines and I just want it back!)
*Mancatcher*
*Aquavert*
Your Ladyship
Manish Aurora palette
Dress camp palette and the lip products
Springtime Skipper
Icescape l/g
2008's holiday l/g set in Neutral and Pink
*Firespot *(I have already but wish I bought a backup)
All of the Heatherette lip products_

 

Are you near any CCO's?  I've seen some of those shadows (bolded ones) there recently.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm craving the TLCs from the Mac For Luella collection for some reason. Actually, I know the reason, CUTE POTS.


----------



## Stephy171 (Feb 1, 2009)

i REALLYYY want going bananas!!! lol seems popular here!!
post haste
manish aurora pallete!!
fab n flashyy
and sea and skyy


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 2, 2009)

for me it has to be:
-3n l/s
- lightscapade MSF
- stereo rose MSF
- port red l/s
- queens sin l/s
- malibu barbie l/g
- moth brown e/s


----------



## MelodyAngel (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_Spiced Chocolate quad and Petticoat - I was too broke to get them when they came out.
Night Light pigment, I don't even know when this came out but I have a sample of it that I am afraid to use too often because it's so gorgeous and I don't want to run out of it.
The hot pink lipglass from Heatherette - I forget the name now.
Cosmic e/s from Moonbathe._

 
I agree, Night Light is beautiful!! Have you tried Antique Green pigment? It is simply stunning!!


----------



## melissy (Feb 2, 2009)

Spiced Chocolate Quad and i wish all of the Dazzleglasses as well.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 2, 2009)

Here are my wishes:

- Port Red Lipstick - I'm afraid to use mine because I don't want it to run out
- Spiced Chocolate Quad - I don't know WHY I just didnt buy the damn thing when I had the chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Smoking Eyes Quad - Same reason as above....
- Pearl Glide Liners
- Stereo Rose MSF
- Volcanic Ash Exfoliator - I have 1 tub left :x
- Beauty Burst e/s - I reckon I'm going to hit the pan soon
- Not So Innocent l/s - From Fafi
- Feline Kohl Power - I need another 2 backups!
- Going Banana's e/s - I have all of the C-Shock colours except this one. I need to complete the set!


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I SO agree with that. I didn't get into it til I was like 15, so it's only been about 3 years now since I've been into MAC._

 
I've only been into MAC for like a month or so. Could never afford it till we started working in Florida.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 2, 2009)

Night Light Pigment
Smoking Eyes Quad
Gentle Fumes Quad
Style Minx Lipglass
Sweet Sienna Pigment
Bubbles Lipstick
Sweet & Single Lipstick
Fleshpot Lipstick
Bodysuit Lipstick
Alpha Girl Beauty Powder
Baby Sparks Dazzleglass

*sighs*.....


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 2, 2009)

uhhh i would give anything to get anything from heatherette


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_I agree, Night Light is beautiful!! Have you tried Antique Green pigment? It is simply stunning!!_

 
I do own Antique Green but I haven't actually tried it on yet. I ordered a sample of it, and then we had to move out of our apartment because of extensive plumbing job, so a lot of my makeup was stashed away out of reach. But now I know what to wear tomorrow!


----------



## moonlit (Feb 5, 2009)

playboy bunny pink lipstick..


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_playboy bunny pink lipstick.._

 
I was just going to post this as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also:
Moxie l/s
Strawberry Blonde l/s


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Feb 7, 2009)

Gitane lipglass
Violet Underground eye kohl
(I would be so happy just to get those two items. Honestly.)
Smudged Violet eyeshadow
Pandamonium eyeshadow quad
Blueberry Fizz lipstick

Those are the first five that come to mind, but there are definitely many, many more...


----------



## andrrea (Feb 22, 2009)

If I could get a Mari-sheeno lipstick, I would be soo happy


----------



## soleado8 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine would be:
Black Karat kohl power
Lightly Ripe lipstick
Magnetic Fields eyeshadow
Modest Tone eyeshadow
4N lipstick


----------



## MissResha (Feb 23, 2009)

Guacamole e/s (i have this already but i rarely use it because i dont want to run out lol)


----------



## ccroney1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hibiscus Kiss Lipstick
and
Ribbon Red Lipstick


----------



## xxAngelxx (Mar 23, 2009)

Subtle pigment - I got a sample a while back and I hate to use it because it will run out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dress Camp palette

Pleasureflush and Lightscapade MSFs 

Smoke & Diamonds e/s


----------



## darklocke (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm kinda new to MAC, but I'd like:

Going Bananas e/s (got it from MUA!)
Lucky Green e/s
FAFI Quads 1 & 2
.. and a foundation like Studio Sculpt in my color (I have no clue to what color I am)


----------



## NeonKitty (Mar 23, 2009)

Lightscapade MSF
Blonde and Redhead MSF

I also wish I picked up a backup in strawberry blonde l/g, its insanely pretty.


----------



## michelle79 (Mar 24, 2009)

3N lipstick
Queen's Sin lipstick
Real Doll lipstick
Smoke & Diamonds e/s
Guacamole e/s
Shore Leave e/s
Gentle Fume Quad
Feline eyeliner
180 brush


----------



## Leven (Mar 24, 2009)

New Vegas MSF
All the McQueen Paint Pots and Eyeshadows
The Cool Heat Eyeshadows
Magnetic Feilds Eyeshadow from Neo Sci-Fi
The dark Lippies from Cult Of Cherry

FELINE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Mar 24, 2009)

I want...

Manish Arora palette
Blast O' Blue l/s
Queen's Sin l/s
Cult of Cherry l/g
Electra e/s


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 24, 2009)

Manish Arora Eye Palette
Comet Blue d/g
Blonde's Gold pigment
Spiced Chocolate Quad
Snowscene l/g
Icescape l/g


----------



## blondie711 (Mar 25, 2009)

Feline eyeliner
Solar white e/s
mothbrown e/s


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 25, 2009)

My wishes are:

- Corps de Couleur Quad 
- Spiced Chocolate Quad 
- Lucky Green Eyeshadow 
- Velvet Moss Eyeshadow 
- Stereo Rose MSF


----------



## Purple (Mar 30, 2009)

Gentle fumes quad.
Smoking eyes quad.
overgrown e/s.
bodysuit l/s.
going bananas e/s.
mothbrown e/s.
afterdusk and otherworldly blush.
stereo rose MSF.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Sep 1, 2009)

also the manish arora eye palette...looks gorgeous!
the l/g as well.


barbie l/g in fashion pack


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2009)

i used to want parrot but a kind seller contacted me before she put it in her sale thred!  so now i'm just wishing for the following -

queens sin lipstick
stereo rose msf
mi lady mes


----------



## NeonKitty (Sep 3, 2009)

I want another X-rocks blush, I'd say that is my one item from MAC that I would not hesitate purchasing.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

Blonde and So Ceylon Msfs
Sweet siena , Sublte, Your ladiship and dazzleray pgs
poison pen es


----------



## missboss82 (Sep 3, 2009)

Spiced Chocolate Quad, but thanks to some of the ladies on this forum I was able to get it from Gone but Not Forgotten.


----------



## blowyourmind (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blowyourmind* 

 
_Pleasureflush MSF
Going Bananas
Real Doll l/s
Lightscapade MSF (i want a backup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Gold Spill MSF_

 
ok I got going bananas, real doll and gold spill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



new list is...
Stereo Rose
Pleasureflush
Comet Blue dazzleglass. I have 2 but I looove it & want more!
All Girl pigment
Moth Brown e/s
Atmospheric Lipglass
Manish palette
Dresscamp palette
Don't Be Shy blush


----------



## User27 (Sep 6, 2009)

****


----------



## GlamourLove (Sep 6, 2009)

*hello kitty pink fish TLC (why oh why didn't i rush out and buy this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*a few things + a doll from the Barbie Loves Mac collection (i wasn't into MAC when this was released) 
*Lollipop Lovin' l/s
*MAC 3N l/s


----------



## emmemma (Sep 6, 2009)

I so want the dresscamp palette! I hate myself for missing it!


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Sep 7, 2009)

Violet Underground eye kohl
Port Red and Queen's Sin lipsticks
Atmospheric, Gitane, and Red Romp lipglasses


----------



## kareno (Sep 8, 2009)

my 5 would be:
My Dear lustreglass - it was in the holiday neutral lip kit last year
Subtle pigment- I only have a sample
Coco pigment- I only have a sample so I use it sparingly
Grape pigment - just because I don't have this one
Night Light - I have some but I would love a full size of this its the perfect green/olive for me


----------



## jen77 (Sep 8, 2009)

Spiced Chocolate Quad
Heatherette Alpha Girl
Heatherette Melrose Mood l/s
Laze Eyes Quad
Dazzlepuss Dazzleglass
Dresscamp Palette
A Rose Romance l/s
Fun N Games Beauty Powder Blush


----------



## Tahti (Sep 9, 2009)

Lightscapade, all of Antiquitease and the Barbie Loves MAC L/S's. UGHHH. D:


----------



## Shypo (Sep 9, 2009)

All Girl p/g
Deck Chair p/g


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 9, 2009)

Milan Mode L/S
New Vegas MSF

everything from the BBR Collection.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 9, 2009)

i'd like to add going bananas to my list! i have it in the manish palette but have used sooo much of it - tis such a lovely yellow colour!


----------



## makeba (Sep 9, 2009)

i would love to have
subtle pigment
coco pigment
2n lipglass
blondes gold pigment


----------



## darklocke (Sep 9, 2009)

I think mine would be the *Smoking Eyes* quad from Smoke Signals collection. Everything else I've been lemming deeply have been found through eBay or privates here on Specktra.


----------



## justseenaface85 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lavender Whip lipstick and On the Prowl nail polish


----------



## afloresm13 (Nov 9, 2009)

1. Stereo Rose MSF
2. Pleasureflush MSF
3. Moth Brown eyeshadow
4. Deckchair, Subtle, & Coco Pigments


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2009)

i still want stereo rose msf, moth brown shadow, going banas shadow and lavender whip lipstick


----------



## kittykit (Nov 9, 2009)

Cremesheen Glass - Petite Indulgence. I'm going to finish my second one now... I hope it will be repromoted in the future.


----------



## ch3rlyn (Nov 9, 2009)

Goldenaire, Subtle, & Coco Pigments. full size!


----------



## sunnyisland (Dec 1, 2009)

Dazzleglass Comet Blue and Dazzleglass Via Veneto


----------



## lenchen (Dec 17, 2009)

going bananas eyeshadow and 04 jewel holiday palette with parrot in it!


----------



## obscuria (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm sad that I didn't know about Top Hat e/s until it was discontinued/sold out/whatever. 
It's so pretty.


----------



## Funtabulous (Dec 19, 2009)

Bang on Blue... until yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Springtime Skipper looks pretty too.
I regret not picking up Brave New Bronze...

Not much else really.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 19, 2009)

Dear MAC. I hope you are reading this. Please bring back ALOOF lipstick. Thank you.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Dec 20, 2009)

I wish I may, I wish I might
that MAC will bring back/include my LE faves in future collections

Lipglass: Pink Grapefruit 
Blush: Spaced Out
Eyeshadow: Cosmic, Femme Fi, Solar White


----------



## wannabelyn (Jan 2, 2010)

I would like to try stereo rose - it sounds amazing.


----------



## Door (Jan 2, 2010)

Lightscapade and So Ceylon MSF's to start with.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Jan 2, 2010)

High Top, Strawbaby, Blueberry Fizz, Queen's Sin and Port Red lipsticks
Squeeze It, Blue Eve, Atmospheric, and Red Romp lipglasses


----------



## Marjolaine (Jan 4, 2010)

Lightscapade MSF and Port Red lipstick.


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 4, 2010)

gold mode pigment, fashion frenzy blush, lollipop lovin lipstick (the only product i ever brought with a back-up, lol), and marquise'd lipstick


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 11, 2010)

1.Metal Rocks MSF
2.Stereo rose MSF
3.Conjure up


----------



## Junkie (Jan 13, 2010)

Stereo Rose
Northern Lights
Pleasureflush

A bunch of pigments!

I just recently bought All Girl and Coco Beach for $23 each from someone on Craigslist and swapped my Going Bananas for a MSF from someone here. I couldn't bring myself to use or depot it because of its rarity and it being so popular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd rather have something to use!

Update: Scored my stereo rose


----------



## nullified (Jan 13, 2010)

Rocker Lipstick. I have 1 tube left and Im super sad


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 16, 2010)

gilt by association
young punk
black greasepaint from style black
i just love style black!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jan 23, 2010)

ok adding to my list...
Mancatcher e/s
Parrot e/s
Queen's Sin l/s
Mauvism paint


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jan 23, 2010)

Wolf Pearl Glide eyeliner.
ShadeMates Six Eye: 1 (Nordstrom) Cool Eye Palette
Nordstrom Patternmaker Cool Eye Palette
Ahoy, There Lipstick.


----------



## Poesy (Jan 23, 2010)

Lightscapade MSF, Clue e/s, Poison Pen e/s, starflash e/s, and the greasepaints.


----------



## BandAid209 (Mar 30, 2010)

I would love to have the Spiced Chocolate Quad.

And, wow! Seeing how many people are longing for Going Bananas is crazy. I have it and honestly I have never used it!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 30, 2010)

-Masque Lipstick
-Nightfish or Lithograph Fluidlines
-Stereo Rose/Pleasureflush/Metal Rock MSFs 
-Lovedust Lipstick
-Blue Pigment...lots of the old pigments for that matter!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 31, 2010)

1. Metal Rock MSF
2. Pink Grapefruit lipglass
3. Say Yeah e/s (i did see it on the site in the trip collection but i want a pot!)
4. Marquis' D lipstick


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 17, 2010)

I wish these would be repromoted: 

1.) Pleasureflush
2.) 3N, Color Crafted, Saint Germain, and Way to Love lipsticks 
3.) Spiced Chocolate quad 
4.) Rave eyeliner


----------



## Zantedge (Apr 17, 2010)

- Lightscapade MSF
- Velvet Moss eyeshadow
- Firespot eyeshadow
- Pharaoh and Electro Sky paint pots


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 17, 2010)

lightscapade msf
so scarlet ls
pompous blue es
rapturous mattene


----------



## meika79 (Apr 18, 2010)

The quad that came out with Cult of Cherries 
Metal Rock MSF (COME ON MAC, SHEESH!!!)


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 18, 2010)

1. 3N l/s (so i can back mine up!)
2. Smoke signals quad
3. an old favourites pigment collection would be awesome


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 19, 2010)

Sweet Sienna & Blue Brown pigments. 
Moth Brown & Guacamole e/s.
130 brush
Azalea Blossom b/o, Hipness bush & Two Virtues m/b

the 130 & Hipness will be mine @ To the Beach!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 19, 2010)

Can't remember if I posted here or not. But here's my latest regrets:

- So Scarlet l/s (so I can have a backup of mine)
- Sweet Sienna p/m - I only have a sample and I'm running out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_-Blue Pigment...lots of the old pigments for that matter!_

 
I just swapped my Blue pigment on MUA. It's a nice pigment but looks identical to Freshwater on me. So I didn't feel I needed it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Sweet Sienna & *Blue Brown* pigments. _

 
I thought Blue Brown was perm?


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 19, 2010)

Lightscapade MSF


----------



## MacArtist (Apr 19, 2010)

Layin' Low Paintpot
Queen's Sin Lipstick


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 19, 2010)

3N 
Way To Love
Feline
French Grey
Don't Be Shy
Otherworldly Paintpot & Blush


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 21, 2010)

Gaga lipstick! Sold out in my country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fun N' Sexy Lipstick (Fafi)
Dazzlepuss Dazzleglass (Hello Kitty)
Big Bow Lipstick (Hello Kitty)
Pagan eyeshadow (Alexander McQueen)
Gladiola and Coral Polyp Lipsticks (Dame Edna)
Wisteria eyeshadow trio (Dame Edna)
Not So Shy See-Thru Lipcolor (Ungaro)

Probably more, but I can't remember them right now


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_ I thought Blue Brown was perm?_

 
So it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay


----------

